# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > MBot 3D Printers Forum >  Replicator 2 y offset print layer error.

## Scramasax

I replaced the upper right hand back belt cam and everything seems fine, except with each print layer, there seems to be a random y offset, so I see each layer laid out one above the others.  
(Replicator 2, rev 7.0)﻿

http://imgur.com/a/e83LK

----------

